# what does everyonr do



## marc (Nov 27, 2003)

Hi Guys,
just seeing what peoples jobs are besides sitting infront of the computer.


----------



## Slateman (Nov 27, 2003)

I am self suported ret. And full time father.


----------



## Magpie (Nov 27, 2003)

Hmmmmmm, I clean the toilet too.


----------



## marc (Nov 27, 2003)

cool Im yet to exsperiance kids full time


----------



## djm (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks for the good info that I have found on this site guys. my Job,
Driver/Guide, between Sydney and Adelaide showing people good old Oz
away 15 to 18 days at a time, go to places like the Grampians NP, Snowy Mt, if any one is down that way or planing to go down the Grampians there are lots of shinglebacks etc, snakes moving around at the moe.
Dave


----------



## Pinkie (Nov 27, 2003)

What a great job, I'm jealous! How did you get into that Dave?

I'm a full time uni student studying zoology, and I just sat my last exam today! So if all goes according to plan I will have a degree very shortly! 

Whatta relief I tells ya!


----------



## Mark (Nov 27, 2003)

gone


----------



## Mark (Nov 27, 2003)

gone


----------



## Magpie (Nov 27, 2003)

Entymologist? like someone who studies bugs?


----------



## Mark (Nov 27, 2003)

gone


----------



## junek (Nov 27, 2003)

thats quite an effort Mark! i've only just started on my first... Landscape Architecture. Only 3 years to go!!! yay
jamie


----------



## Switch (Nov 27, 2003)

Electrician, then Financial Adviser, now back to Electrician but self employed.
Hey Mark .... you havent spent much time studying have you.


----------



## NoOne (Nov 27, 2003)

Electrical labour, just got back from doing a 180m underground power, totally stuffed.


----------



## Mark (Nov 27, 2003)

gone


----------



## Parko (Nov 27, 2003)

concrete labourer, there's not enough concrete in the world.


----------



## insectovor (Nov 27, 2003)

Bug breeder


----------



## Amy (Nov 27, 2003)

Lawyer but giving it up as soon as I decide what I wanna do.


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 27, 2003)

work at mitre 10 in all departments


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 27, 2003)

...


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 27, 2003)

Post removed due to censorship


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 27, 2003)

...


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 27, 2003)

Post removed due to censorship


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 27, 2003)

...


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 27, 2003)

Post removed due to censorship


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 27, 2003)

when I'm not sitting in front of the computer, I'm sitting in front of the computer.  I'm a computer programmer but not for much longer


----------



## grahamh (Nov 27, 2003)

Funny that. I've currently got an olive wrappend around my face trying to take over the tyyyyyyyyyypinnnnng. When at work I'm a software developer. When at home I'm planning my next snake enclosure - come to think of it when I'm at work I'm planning my next enclosure too.
G

ps I have an IQ in double figures so whatch out!


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 27, 2003)

I change light globes. And aspire to one day getting my IQ up into double figures!


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 27, 2003)

Post removed due to censorship


----------



## ackie (Nov 27, 2003)

i am a thrifty link hardware worker starting this saturday and apart from that i am a high school student.


----------



## Parko (Nov 27, 2003)

whats an Iq? Can it be cured?


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 27, 2003)

AN IQ in double figures - sounds impressive 
BTW what is the average IQ?


----------



## Brodie (Nov 27, 2003)

i think its about 110


----------



## Nicole (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm an auditor...
...yer, it's a great job... (somebody kill me...)

..oh, and I Q whenever I go to the supermarket... I just never can pick the fast moving line..


----------



## astrobeka (Nov 27, 2003)

well, i get paid to be a bitch on friday nites, sit around and look pretty the rest of the week.... that's what my boss told me anyway.... 
so i guess that's my job.


----------



## grahamh (Nov 27, 2003)

Nic

a fast moving queue could be initiated by the judicious use of Tiff - that'd get you to the front real quick - then again you'd need to have someone stay to serve you.

G


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 27, 2003)

Post removed due to censorship


----------



## frodo (Nov 28, 2003)

landscape labourer and chef.


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 28, 2003)

...


----------



## marc (Nov 28, 2003)

I run a busness called Brisbane Snake Catchers.....thanks for asking.....just kidding...... its a cool job.......I also work at a friut and vege distribution centre.....its not a cool job


----------



## _popp_ (Nov 28, 2003)

I was a licenced plumber till some dimwit thought they had a green arrow n drove straight into me.Now i have a carbon fibre disk in my back & very limited job oppertunities but will find something i like soon enough.
cheers popp


----------



## kitty_wench (Nov 28, 2003)

I was a Dental Nurse for the last 3 years...Then I was a bum for about 2 months...and now i've just started working as a pharmacy assistant.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 28, 2003)

Post removed due to censorship


----------



## marc (Nov 28, 2003)

get your own thread hawkboy, what was changed by the way?


----------



## Gregory (Nov 28, 2003)

Yours only get edited Glen, mine get deleted.


----------



## Robert (Nov 28, 2003)

I worked in a butchery (95-2000).
Went to woolies they were harsh.Did not last long.
Brisbane fish market as a Salesman.Had to go
First back operation mid 2001
Back to work working massive power transformers.That was fun.
Second back op sept July.That sucked.
Back to work at towing company in febuary calling the radio's for RACQ.Back goes again august.
Now trying to get myself better as they want to fuse lower back.
NOW THAT SUCKS!!No more surgery only 24 years old.
Want to own my own business in the not to distant future.Want my own pet shop may even study.
That's my life to date.But always having fun.

Off work now since


----------



## wattso (Nov 28, 2003)

Mr Mum! previously worked for coke!


----------



## _popp_ (Nov 28, 2003)

Backs are great while they work but crap when they go bad.I was operated on by the head neuro at R.N.S hospitall a guy by the name of william sears,i recomend seeing him for a consultation as he has many success stories & i for one recomend him as i will need further ops on back.I was 25 when i stuffed my back & 26 when i had 1st operation,i now have a carbon fibre disk at L4-L5 & a disc ruptured either side & my back is better now than its been in years.If you want his ph number pm me as i know how hard it is to find a good back specialist.
cheers popp


----------



## ad (Nov 28, 2003)

How do they pay you now, Wattso! lol


----------



## wattso (Nov 28, 2003)

not so well, havent seen a paypacket for months, cant understand it! lol


----------



## Morelia_man (Nov 28, 2003)

i work at woolies meat department... its ****


----------



## Robert (Nov 28, 2003)

I agree with ya there MM.I worked at woolies as a butcher for 3 months.Would have to be the worst place i have worked.Much rather a small shop alot more fun in the work place there.
Won't complain about the 75 free shares you get though for working three years full-time.I happened to clock mine up at a meat works that contracted for woolies.Thanks Chisolm Manufacturing.Thinking of cashing them in now for some more reptiles.Whoo Hooo.


----------



## Slateman (Nov 28, 2003)

Dear hawkeye and others.
I will edit or delete any post i feel is offending or out of topic. I will not pm to the offenders or people who made that mistake every time, because i have only limited time in 24 hour day to do that.
Hawkeye i did disagree with your post, because i do not think that people sending message to the forum before you have low IQ. If you think that about us, please do not tell us so directly. 
Most of us think about our self highly.  
Me or other mods will be deleting with out explanation to other than mods in future, (same like before.) We have to do this to avoid fights and silly arguments before they start.
Please if you can try to be nice to each other and fallow topic as best as is possible. *Pleeeeese*
This topic have nothing to do with IQ or telling other what you think about them. You are welcome to speak about your self people. I think that this topic is interesting and would be shame to spoil it with nonsense.
I should know before that popp is plumber, hmmm.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 28, 2003)

Its a moderated site. That impiles that an admin can and will change the content if they feel it is required. And they do a good job too. Read a few unmoderated sites to see how bad some forums can get.


----------



## Pinkie (Nov 28, 2003)

show us your plumber's crack popp honey!


----------



## Already_Gone (Nov 28, 2003)

Like MM and Robert, I am a woolies chicky to!!! I am also a uni student doing wildlife biology... and I love it!! And Robert, the 'free' shares aren't so free buddy!!! You get them after working there for 3 years full time or equivalent... they pretty much lend you the cash which they convert straight into shares. You get part of the dividend every so often for 3 years and part of it goes into paying off the shares... After the 3 years of relentless abuse and torture you have worked through (he he he), you have to repay the amount owing, after which you are free to do what you like with them... I have to pay off 150 of them next year!!! |


----------



## jake0476 (Nov 28, 2003)

ive been a painter and decorator for the past 11 years and am fully qualified... talking about operations i had a pace maker in stalled about may/june this year as the electricals in my heart gave up... i currently am self employed and sub contract also........


----------



## Nicole (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey fellow Woolworthians...
I share your pain!

ps..and if you're going to cash those shares, do it before too long, the share price has been inflated for a while me thinks.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Nov 29, 2003)

currently working on an organic farm in wales, but this year's basically a travelling year! back to aus in a month and 1/2, soon after i start studying... wine science and viticulture in wagga. look forward to meeting some of our wagga members


----------



## RAZZA (Nov 29, 2003)

:twisted:


----------



## insectovor (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey Marc from Brisabane snake catchers are you the Marc I know as the Southern angle headed dragon man.


----------



## marc (Nov 29, 2003)

insectovor "who be this" yes its me the one with the spinipes angle headed dragon "just let anyone this" have you got some of me just recently if so how is the male going. to slateman good on ya I dont want to see crap on this site either delete all you want


----------



## toxinologist (Nov 29, 2003)

Professional herpetologist ... which basically means herping activities have paid the bills for so many years now that I've lost count ...

I started my working life as reptile keeper at the ARP, exhibited reptiles of my own for 8 years, and am now primarily as researcher.

I have a BSc in biochemistry & molecular biology and am currently working towards ending up with a PhD in tropical medicine. At the moment I'm studying snakebite in rural Papua New Guinea and am involved in research on _Oxyuranus_ spp venoms and the possibilities of producing improved antivenoms for developing countries. I'm also collaborating on some taxonomic projects in Australia & PNG.

Mostly it's been fun :wink: ... but you always have to take the bad with the good... :? Nothing worth having comes easy ... and as the saying goes _"news of my demise is somewhat premature"_ 

Right now life is EXCELLENT...  

Cheers


David


----------



## marc (Nov 29, 2003)

G"day David I asked in one of the other threads to who you are, sorry never heard of you, but you sound like someone to my liking, my name is marc, I run a reptile rescue unit in Brisbane called Brisbane snake catchers it doesnt bring the dosh but that doesnt matter its a cool job, however making docos in PNG would somehow be cooler. Did you do a display at Sunnybank hills shopping centre some how your name is farmiliar to me it was about 10 years ago.


----------



## toxinologist (Nov 29, 2003)

G'day Mark,

I did a number of exhibitions in Brisbane in the early '90's including Sunnybank Hills, so yes our paths have probably crossed ...

Cheers


David


----------



## Nicole (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi David and welcome ,

Your name has me curious.
What's the diference between a toxinologist and a toxicologist? I'd never heard the term toxinologist before.

Cheers,
Nicole


----------



## toxinologist (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi Nicole,

Toxinologists are primarily concerned with toxins - compounds produced by animals, plants or microbes.

On the other hand a toxicologist deals with toxic compounds in the broader sense, covering not just the biological toxins but also the synthetic toxic compounds, heavy metals, toxic gases, liquids, poisons etc etc.

Cheers


David


----------



## Nicole (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks David, much appreciated.


----------



## bkgone (Nov 30, 2003)

im a steel fixer


----------



## Slateman (Nov 30, 2003)

bkgone what steel fixer do?
David sound to me that you like what you doing and that you are proud to do this type of work. I think that you will find many jealous people here


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 30, 2003)

Or maybe even provide the inspiration for some of our member to travel a similar path in life. Great to have you here mate


----------



## Already_Gone (Nov 30, 2003)

Does a steel fixer fix steel... am I warm???


----------



## insectovor (Nov 30, 2003)

Hey Marc, Yes the male is going excellent and how your ackie going?


----------



## marc (Nov 30, 2003)

insectovor, the ackies are doing well, no eggs from your girl as yet, the other ackie eggs cooked in the incubator the thermostat died,yes yes I know i should have had a back up......

David what stopped you from continuing mobile displays, I thinking about doing it myself, is your docos going to air on Australian TV?


----------



## toxinologist (Nov 30, 2003)

G'day Marc,

The main reason was that my central interest was no longer exhibiting reptiles, but had evolved into an interest in snake venom and the commercial potential of research into the medical uses of certain toxins.

Secondary to that every tall-poppy hunter in country was doing to me what people now do to Steve Irwin, and I was sick to death of other herpers and their apparent small-mindedness anyway.

If you throw in some bad business decisions, a business partner who sold both me and our shareholders out for the sake of a fast buck, and a NPWS that really is as corrupt as my self-appointed arch-enemy RH says it is ... a move into an academic career leaving most of that crap behind was *VERY* appealing...

As I said to someone else in a PM, if I had a dollar for all the times other herpers have run me down - usually without ever having even met me to begin with - I'd be a very wealthy man.

All that being said, I'm still here doing what I love doing, and I'm starting to redevelop an interest in communicating with people.

Over the last few years I've done quite a bit of behind the scenes documentary work ... Survival Anglia's VENOM; Discovery Channel's JULES MOST DANGEROUS etc ... Next year you'll actually see me in front of the camera for a change in a NGEO documentary on my snakebite research in PNG ... I don't have the Australian release date yet, but it will be out in the States in January 2004 and will probably get here a month or two after that. There's some cool stuff ... Papuan taipans, adders, GTP's scrubbies, d'Albert's etc ...

Cheers


David


----------



## RAZZA (Dec 1, 2003)

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Slateman (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi David
I would appreciate if you can inform us later when you will have the date we can see your documentary on snakebite research in PNG. I am sure that many of us would like to see it.


----------



## stretch (Dec 11, 2003)

Bit late for this post, but better late than never!! I work for the Government Executive...doing what you might ask? Amongst other things, I am a ticket seller....It is my job to sell tickets. I know I have succeeded when I am thanked by the client after receiving a ticket they do not desire. What else? Hmmmm.....I sample peoples breath. If it reaches a number I do not like, I bring them back to work with me for an hour or so. Sometimes if the number is really high, I take things off of them and this makes them mad. Occassionally so mad that they throw up. Then I have to get the cleaner in. Cleaning is not my job. I also get to spend my days driving around aimlessly. This is done in an attempt to curb naughtiness in everyday people. That is the magic of the car I drive. Other times I have to talk alot. I get to talk to people of all ages, genders and cultures. I like this bit very much. Alot of people talk really nicely back and this makes me smile. I have helped. Other times people refer to me as some sort fornicating female genetalia porcine person. This bit makes me giggle. They obviously know how much I love sex and bacon. I also have to bury myself in paperwork. I don't mind paperwork. Usually though, just as I am in the throes of wild passionate paperworking, the phone rings and I have to dash off somewhere to talk to more people. Hence my paperwork can get a little behind. Anyhow....here is just a tiny sample of what I do when I am not talking to you wonderful people.


----------



## africancichlidau (Dec 11, 2003)

> wild passionate paperworking


Is that what they call it these days Stretchy babe ?  You can slap the cuffs on me anytime


----------



## Parko (Dec 12, 2003)

A tattooed woman in a police uniform, with a python, who talks dirty......
Who said there's no god? :twisted:


----------



## wattso (Dec 12, 2003)

Stretch, intrested in the "talking to people" bit. made me wonder how much difficulty you have with this given multilingual naughty people lol. does police training encompass some level of learning other languages? I know police have interpraters but on the street? how do you make yourself understood to someone who babbles away at you in mandarin for example? or does the uniform do that for you?


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 12, 2003)

I have done a few things over the years, most in the UK.
These include Security(Store Detective), which involved everything from Staff theft to Major international credit card investigations.
I then trained as a Fitness instructor, as well as starting up my own business, Importing and Breeding Reptiles, mainly snakes, I built up a large collection of breeding animals, but unfortunately had it sell it all to come out here, it was gutting, but I am looking forward to starting up again out here with all the amazing Reptiles there are available here.

I have also developed a few websites, and have a great interest in developing that side of things(Something you can do easily from home!)

I am now a House Husband(Don't Laugh!), and whilst my son is at kindy I am training to be a Helicopter Pilot, something that I have been interested in doing for some time now.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 12, 2003)

I love how sue described her job. Just my personal interest sue, How much you like sex and bacon?
Be carefully what you answer here girl. With hansom husband like yours I will not take lie on this one 
Ncherps looks like you are making your own destiny.

I am lately sitting at computer trying to keep garb. posts out of site.
Not enjoying that at all. Posts like this one in this thread bringing little lite to my life.


----------



## wattso (Dec 12, 2003)

Careful slatey, maybe Mrs Slate sometimes reading threads from work? lol


----------

